# Kumagaya aircraft factory P1Y1 Ginga (Frances)



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2014)

See also http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/nakajima-j8n-1-j9y-kikka-41931.html for the Kikka pictures


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2014)

A beautiful aircraft! Thank goodness one has been saved


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2014)

For references as a basic knowledge, there was no Kumagaya aircraft factory but Kumagaya factory of Nakajima Aircraft as a parts maker.
P1Y was manufactured at Koizumi factory for the navy. 

There was another Nakajima's factory called Ohta factory for the army.
Both factories were located side by side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2014)

Wish someone would release a 1/48 kit of this bird.....nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2014)

Atsugi Airfield notice Nakajima G5N


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2014)

Man I wished they had saved one of those too!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2014)

Same here brother. Sad thing that we bothered taking a Rita home to the US and eventually scrapped it. So sad.


----------



## mokyme (Nov 10, 2015)

Some additional photos showing late production Yokosuka P1Y Gingas at the Nakajima Koizumi factory.
















Could that be the rare Navy Type 2 No. 80 Mk. 5 1760 lb (800 kg) bomb? Any armament experts able to confirm?

Moky


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## at6 (Nov 10, 2015)

Once dated a Frances and these look better than she did.


----------

